# Liability?



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

It might not have been a setup. However in those types of situations its best to walk away with the note of, you can place them where ever you like on your roof. If you need to buy a hive from me the charge will be $xxx.xx. What he does with his hive afterwards is no longer your liability.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty convoluted setup to get a new roof for free.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I had him buy his bees. I'll put them on his roof with the understanding that they are his bees. The arrangement is that I am taking care of his bees and supplying equipment in exchange for a percentage of the honey. That way if I fall off the roof I sue him and he can't sue me for the roof or someone getting stung etc. 

If you knew what I know about this man, you'd be extremely careful about liability.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Sell him the bees "on the ground" if you think roof liability is an issue. If he owns a restaurant he has got to have some fool under his employ that will capitulate to his demand to "get them up there."


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

aunt betty said:


> If you knew what I know about this man, you'd be extremely careful about liability.


Then why in the world are you even working with him? One hive on a roof??? TOO much hassle - move on.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Honey-4-All said:


> Sell him the bees "on the ground" if you think roof liability is an issue. If he owns a restaurant he has got to have some fool under his employ that will capitulate to his demand to "get them up there."


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Part of me wants to see if a roof top hive would produce more. In France they do. Must be the vino. 
Otherwise it is pretty silly.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As someone who used to be a roofer and has two sons who used to be roofers, I would say roofs are not designed to be walked on. Most of the repairs I've had are because people mistreat the roof. Often other workers such as HVAC people who understand HVAC but not roofs... I can think of better places for hives... It think it is pretty suspicious that he dropped it after you asked for a release...


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm with AstroBee. If you have this feeling from a person, entering into any agreement is not a recipe for success. The worlds full of rooftops, find another.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

There has been at least three commercial beekeepers hollering "no" at me so NO it is. Thanks everybody.


----------

